# Cooks & Submarine Service



## mazdafdrx7 (27 Dec 2011)

Aight so,  I'm an Army cook coming up for a posting from an air-force base and i really want to serve on a sub, i saw that theres a posting on emma etc, told my bosses and there going to try for me, but i was just curious...what are my chances..realistically, ive been trying to do some research on the condition of our subs but i keep coming up with out-dated information and a bunch of polital garbal, is there anyone that can tell me if a Pte/Cpl would get a sub posting anytime soon? or are they all in too shitty of a condition etc, lol excuse my ignorance, i come from an air-force base after all  lol.


----------



## armyvern (27 Dec 2011)

You're an Army cook being posted from an Air Force base with, apparently, not much TI; question: have you been to an actual Army posting yet? If not, your odds to snag a Naval posting at this time are fewer.


----------



## TN2IC (27 Dec 2011)

I would like to say, from my experience, is that a lot of Navy cooks remuster out. I seen a lot become MSE Ops. Little too small for some folks on the ships. And then the subs would be even smaller working space.


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (27 Dec 2011)

mazdafdrx7 said:
			
		

> if a Pte/Cpl would get a sub posting anytime soon?


The two cook billets aboard the Victoria Class submarines are PO2 and MS.  The LS billet is for a Stwd.  VICTORIA is currently operational and WINDSOR will follow next year.  Reasonably up to date info available here.


----------



## Sub Standard (27 Dec 2011)

The jr cook billet on VICTORIA is currently filled by a LS and I have seen many LS over the last few years on boats so the possibility is good that you could go but be prepared to learn a lot of stuff outside of the cook world since everyone has to qualify boats first.


----------



## q_1966 (17 Jan 2012)

If you wanna be a cook on a sub, I hope your short because it is not built for tall people


----------



## Pusser (17 Jan 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> If you wanna be a cook on a sub, I hope your short because it is not built for tall people



I knew one famous (or infamous depending on how you look at it) cook in submarines who was well over 6 ft (almost 2m).  He just said you had to know where to stand up.  He was an O-boat guy though.


----------



## q_1966 (17 Jan 2012)

During my QL3 one of the instructors of the french course was a cook on a sub 6'4"+, said it was a good go, tight crew but then lifted up his chef jacket and showed me his back brace, working everyday with your legs spread about a meter apart, no place to stand up straight, hunched over for hours on end...not for me.


----------



## Aerobicrunner (17 Jan 2012)

I recollect while serving on the Onondaga, a fire drill was held in the galley just as the LS was in the midst of preparing  supper.  The fire suppressent was accidentally discharged and some of it got into the spaghetti and sauce.  Not sure whether the cook knew that the spag and sauce had been contaminated he served it.  Of course that was the only meal prepared and you either tried to stomach it, or as almost everyone did, ditched it into the gash can.  Despite attempts to clear the after ends bunk area eating table, one stoker would not give up his platefull of spag to be washed and held on to it until the cook finished his galley cleanup and came back back to the after ends area to have a smoke.  The stoker waited for the cook to finish his cigarette and then he dumped the spaghetti onto the cooks head swearing profusely as he yelled at the cook to don't ever serve this sh*t again.  It took a couple of us to hold and to calm the cook.  Later on the stoker did apologize and it was accepted by the cook.  Mind you I always wondered whether there were any special additions to the stokers' meals from that point onward.


----------



## q_1966 (17 Jan 2012)

First off if the fire supressant system did accidentally go off it would of made a huge mess and hours to clean up, second...some people should be sacked for doing something outrageous as that, it is really just disgusting and sad that it was continued to be served. Put a little pride in what you do.


----------

